
Firefox 68 vs. Chrome 76 Linux Web Browser Performance Benchmarks - The_rationalist
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Firefox-68-Chrome-76-Browsers
======
crispinb
Working as I do on a decently fast machine I have to say performance
differences between the two don't concern me much. Both are fine in practice.

On privacy & many other grounds I'd far rather use Firefox even if there were
a minor performance penalty. Unfortunately I find it just too unreliable. It
always ends up simply hanging on most sites, which is fixed by (yet again)
blowing away my user profile & setting everything up. Sync makes that less
troublesome than it might be, but it's too annoying as a regular interruption
of my work day to continue with. Chrome it is, because it works, and Firefox
doesn't, regrettably.

------
esistgut
As mush as I would like to switch to Firefox these results are very real,
while doing frontend development with Angular or React the gap in Javascript
performances is quite visible on every reload.

------
sddfd
Jetstream, and even octane, are not relevant for most users.

JavaScript performance is good enough and has been for quite some time.
(Server side node is another story)

If a website is slow, it is mostly because the website is shipping too much
crap at the wrong time.

~~~
sp332
They don't matter for most pages, but sometimes you want to load up something
heavyweight like Google Earth or an entire Win 3.1 PC
[https://archive.org/details/win3_TemIM3x](https://archive.org/details/win3_TemIM3x)

